# Heating Viv for a Fat Tailed Gecko



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

So my fat tail is meant to be arriving on Sunday, got my viv last night (wooden, 2.5 x 1.5 x 1.5ft w/glass sliding doors), put the heat mat on the back wall, put it through the stat with the stat set at 27 just to try it out, the max temp I'm getting is 23.9c before it falls to 22.4c then rises again, tried out a 2nd heat mat and also a different stat and both have done the exact same thing! The viv is currently in the middle of the living room, on a cabinet so it's not near any drafts or cold spots. The probe from the stat and the digital thermometer probe are about 5cm from the bottom of the tank and maybe about 8cm away from the mat. I have tried repositioning them closer and further away but it makes no difference.

Does anyone have any idea's whats wrong with this? Sorry to bother folks but I'm currently stressing hah. Also sorry if this is in the wrong section!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, I don't keep AFTs but if I am not mistaken I think the heatmat would be better under the substrate on the floor of the viv - depending on what substrate you are using. They do not heat the air - just objects placed near/on them. Place the thermometer and the thermostat probe on the top of the substrate above the heatmat. If you feel that there will be too much moisture in the substrate for a heatmat to go under then perhaps think about a ceramic heater. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

jools said:


> Hi, I don't keep AFTs but if I am not mistaken I think the heatmat would be better under the substrate on the floor of the viv - depending on what substrate you are using. They do not heat the air - just objects placed near/on them. Place the thermometer and the thermostat probe on the top of the substrate above the heatmat.


*nods* I keep fatties and I have the statted heatmats under the substrate on the floor and have no problems at all (I use extra moist-hides for the humidity) .... Suez has a fattie caresheet on her website (SUEZ-JEWELS - CARE TIPS near the bottom) plus there's some good care sheets around the net


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a fattie and keep her on lino with a mat under the lino and on a stat and its been fine.
Only thing I can add is a pulse stat will keep your temps more stable than an on off stat. ie mat stat:2thumb:


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

I was planning to put newspaper on the floor as he's still quite young, would I be able to place the heat mat on the floor under the newspaper or would this pose a burning risk?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

siobhan_h said:


> I was planning to put newspaper on the floor as he's still quite young, would I be able to place the heat mat on the floor under the newspaper or would this pose a burning risk?


providing the heatmat is run on a stat then there shouldn't be any problem though would say personally I'd use kitchen roll instead of newspaper and if he's quite young and small would keep him in a smaller rub/tub until bigger


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> providing the heatmat is run on a stat then there shouldn't be any problem though would say personally I'd use kitchen roll instead of newspaper and if he's quite young and small would keep him in a smaller rub/tub until bigger


Ah thanks for the advise! He'll be around 6 months when I get him, would it be best to put kitchen roll over the full floor then maybe some lino on the heated side? Or just the kitchen roll? 

I think I'll try to pick up a wee rub for him tomorrow! Thanks folks.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

it depends more on how big he is and with the flooring you can do either as they're both fine


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

So I put the mat on the floor today and it got up to 25c then when I turned the stat up to 27c it just started to lose heat again, ARGH! :gasp: Do you think it will make a difference if I put the kitchen roll on it? Or will it just continue to drop the heat if I try to put it above 25c? This seems to be happening with both stats and mats. I think I'll buy a bigger mat and see how that works out.

Sorry that I am seeing like a complete newwwwb. I have read up about all my stuff but this is just throwing me off completely.​


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I find with my mats I have to turn the stat dial quite far up past the dial measurements to get sufficient heat. What are you using to measure your temps? If those dial therm things, they are totally rubbish.


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

Nix said:


> I find with my mats I have to turn the stat dial quite far up past the dial measurements to get sufficient heat. What are you using to measure your temps? If those dial therm things, they are totally rubbish.


Nah it's a digital one with the probe. I think I'll pick up another one over the weekend just to be safe. 

It went to 25c today which was good as it actually reached the temp I had the stat set to, but any higher and it just wouldnt get a higher temp.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Try turning the stat up higher (forget what it says on the dial). Then put whatever substrate you will be using down. Put the thermostat probe on top of the substrate. If you already have the substrate down how thick is it? Is it insulating the heat from coming through?


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

jools said:


> Try turning the stat up higher (forget what it says on the dial). Then put whatever substrate you will be using down. Put the thermostat probe on top of the substrate. If you already have the substrate down how thick is it? Is it insulating the heat from coming through?


I don't have the lino yet, was going to ask about a recommended thickness for it if anyone on here uses it! 

Should I just lay the probe on top of the lino? I didn't know if it was safe or not to have the probe just where the gecko will be (probably me just being an idiot)


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

siobhan_h said:


> Should I just lay the probe on top of the lino? I didn't know if it was safe or not to have the probe just where the gecko will be (probably me just being an idiot)


yes ~ the probe for the stat and for the thermometer both need to go on the lino/substrate at the hot end so that they can register the heat correctly


----------

